# slingshot VS catapult.



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

why are there different names for them and what name was it originally called?

so what name was it named first?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know the catapult/slingshot answer.

But I like your avatar! The kangeroo on the beach. Neat picture. My daughter is over there now - study abroad. In Tasmania. But she's leaving today to go visit New Zealand for 10 days before coming back to Tasmania for the rest of the college semester.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

haertig said:


> I don't know the catapult/slingshot answer.
> 
> But I like your avatar! The kangeroo on the beach. Neat picture. My daughter is over there now - study abroad. In Tasmania. But she's leaving today to go visit New Zealand for 10 days before coming back to Tasmania for the rest of the college semester.


okay, what a long trip.
thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

In USA - Catapults = Slingshots 
In UK - Slingshots = Catapults


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

What about beanflippers??









AJ


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah what about beanflippers?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

It has been stated which names are USA or UK. It seems to me that it is more down to preference rather than whether the word is British or American. I'm British but I call it a slingshot because otherwise it could get confused with the siege weapon catapult.
As for bean flipper or bean shooter, I thought that came from southern parts of the US.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok thanks for that.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I might not be right though. Also a slingshot (catapult) can be called a shanghai, which I think is the Chinese name


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

yess, i have hered that tem.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

In the South East USA a lot of shooters just call a slingshot a Flip. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

What about pickle fork shooters?









[edit] I've heard some call slingshot/catapult OUCH!!! too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

pickle fork ftw!


----------

